# New Beetle Baja Conversion



## Zmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I've had this 2001 VW Beetle, it has 97K miles on it and I've decided to make it a baja. I am starting to save money and plan on buying things to create this New Beetle Baja like a few others have. 

> Diesel Geek Aluminum Skid Plate 
> Metal Nerd 2 Inch Lift Kit 
> VR6 Front Springs 
> Jetta Wagon Rear Springs 
> AT2 215/65/16 Tires 
> Custom Front and Rear Bumper 

I'm getting my headliner door fabrics on my car replaced cause its falling out. Both my headlights have little plastic pieces broken in them (thanks dad lol) so they don't stay in all the way. So they're being replaced too. Gonna add some cool decals on the sides and some black/silver seat covers to match the outside. 

> Pair of Headlights (Globes) 
> Seat Covers 
> Decals 
> Headliner and Door Fabrics 

In all it'll be about $1500-2000, but it'll be worth it in the end for me at least. The car will look alot better and will be easier to sell in the future due to the type of offroad community I have. 

I need to find the best way to go about this. If the community here could help point me in the right direction, I would fully appreciate the help.


----------



## Zmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone would please delete this thread, accidently put it in the wrong section. :screwy:


----------

